# Aspen Fuel - Alkylate Based Fuel - Miracle Cure



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

As promised last year (*CoUgH* - better late then never?) 

Here is some information on the equipment fuel I use. I love taking care of my equipment, but I've been terrible at emptying my PE of gas before storage. Guilt and self recrimination result...anger and swearing, the ultimate outcome, as I try in vein to start said PE the next season. Never again I told myself. My PE dealer pointed me to this stuff, and while it is NOT CHEAP, if you aren't a commercial operation, then a jug is well worth the gains in reduced emissions, even just in terms of smell and its massive contributions to reliability. 

My understanding is that many engine manufacturers us this to test engines (if that's part of their QC before shipment because no matter how long it sits, they never have gas go bad, have no need to empty the carb bowl and deal with disposal and this saves man power, time = money. 

Alpine fuel is the answer for me: read on [Marketing Speil]

From Lawnmowers to Chainsaws Aspen has the fuel you need!
Aspen 2 and Aspen 4 were initially developed for work hygiene reasons, in cooperation with professional users. Aspen 2 and Aspen 4 contain virtually no harmful substances such as benzene, aromatic hydrocarbons, polyaromatic hydrocarbons or olefins. Ordinary gasoline contains around one hundred substances, but Aspen alkylate gasoline only has around ten of the least harmful. This means that the health risks from exposure to gasoline fumes and exhaust fumes are minimized.
Aspen 4 is an alkylate gasoline for lawnmowers, tillers, snow blowers, boats and other 4-stroke engines.

Aspen 4 keeps valves and pistons cleaner, which gives the engine a longer service life and greater operational reliability.
Aspen 4 can be stored for a long time without any deterioration in quality. Aspen alkylate gasoline keeps for 3–5 years compared with ordinary gasoline, which keeps for around 3–5 months.

Ordinary petrol is produced through the refining of crude oil where various fractions are treated in different ways and then combined. Gasoline is thus not a homogeneous substance, but a mixture of several. Ordinary gasoline purchased at gasoline stations contains around one hundred different substances, all with different properties as regards performance, effect on health and environmental impact. Many components are extremely hazardous to humans and our environment.

Alkylate is produced synthetically from the clean gases released when refining crude oil. The result is a very clean gasoline, which only consists of around ten substances, and is therefore largely naturally free from hazardous constituent components such as benzene, aromatic hydrocarbons, sulphur and olefins.

[end spiel]

Because it doesn't go bad, is extremely gentle on everything (even styrofoam left in it for hours) it can sit in your carb ready for the next start as if the seasons don't exist. With the added benefit of having a full tank, there won't be any condensation issues. 

Anyhow, I hope this helps. Alpine 4 is what I use. Hopefully this info wasn't too late, after a search on this forum it didn't appear anyone had posted info on it yet. Even factoring in cost, a jug will likely do you for a season, in which case the long term gains in reliability, start-ability and no longer going mental over inopportune start up failure before a massive storm, should make the investment worth while. 

Please post any questions you may have, I'll do my best to answer it.

Edit: web and product data PDF added to post

Website can be found here: www.aspen.se/Canada

Product data sheet here (pdf): Aspen Fuels Product Data PDF

EDIT: Jan 5th 2016
Additional Information Provided Courtesy User: ztnoo

From the given web site link:

"Aspen is owned by Lantmännen. Lantmännen is one of Scandinavia’s largest groups within food, machinery, energy and agriculture. The group is owned by 33,500 Swedish farmers, has around 8600 employees, operates in 22 countries and has a turnover of SEK 36.5 billion"


*Head office* 

Lantmännen Aspen
Iberovägen 2
SE-438 54 Hindås
Sweden
Phone: +46-301-230 000
Mail: [email protected]
Website: For you if you have purchased Aspen Alkylate petrol or are planning to do so


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it about $8 a liter ??


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Is it about $8 a liter ??


In Canada 5 Litres - $44.99 (so you are pretty darn close)

Not cheap. However one strategy I failed to mention was buying a jug and using it for your last few fill ups of the year. As long as you end with it your good. 

That said, there is something nice about not stinking like exhaust after a good snow session.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

Is this different than TruFuel?


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Slinger said:


> Is this different than TruFuel?


From my admittedly limited review of TruFuel' web site, I feel confident saying it's very different. Though they both sell a 2 stroke mix as well, but the fundamentals are completely different. 

There are no stabilizers, additives etc. In fact compared to regular fuel with over 100+ constituent chemicals, an alkalyte based fuel has about 10 total parts, with non of the nasty bits present in regular fuel, such as benzine. 

It burns perfectly, cleaner and because it's homogeneous vs many mixed constituent parts, there is nothing to separate or precipitate out of the fuel (which is the destabilizing process of regular gasoline in a nutshell, as I've come to understand it) 

I'm not saying the exhaust is older-less, far from it, it's just much better and doesn't permeate clothing. Certainly it's far less noxious....smells differently too. More pleasant (though I don't ho sniffing it) :icon_whistling:

They do a demo at the factory that includes taking two large foam chunks and placing one in regular gasoline and the other in the alpine fuel. When you come back from the tour, the foam in the gasoline is gone, dissolved. The foam in the alpine fuel is still floating there with zero physical change or damage to it. 

Let me know if you have any other questions. Anything I don't know ill search for or talk to someone who is quite familiar with the product on a more technical level if possible. 

I just want to make people aware of the product because carb repairs are common due to stale fuel; especially for the less handy, this can really be a money/frustration saver.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Feb 5, 2015)

Is it compatible with gasoline?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Never heard of the stuff but sounds very intriguing! Thanks for posting MagnumB!


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

grouchy-hermit said:


> Is it compatible with gasoline?


Hi there, 

In as much as you could in theory mix it and they would both burn, yes. But there are zero advantages to that, as aspen won't stabilize regular fuel, it's stability is intrinsic. 

Best practice has been to run your machine until it stops, and make the next fill-up aspen, run it and your good. There are no negative reactions between aspen and gas, but you want all of the gas gone. 

The aspen won't act as a fuel enhancer, again it's properties seem to be exclusive and intrinsic. 

I've been wondering if it would make a good emergency fuel source for the trunk, and I think it would as its stable - 5 years from now it would still be useful. But what I don't know is how more complex vehicle engines would handle it. I'll look into that.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Just wondering if this might not be more useful in the General forum discussion. 

Mr Uber Mods, I'll let you kind folks decide.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is there a web site?


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Is there a web site?


Oddly hard to find but yes, you can view it here: www.aspen.se/Canada

Product data sheet here (pdf): Aspen Fuels Product Data PDF


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:moved: Slid it over to Repair and Maintenance.


It also seems big in the UK ... Aspen Fuel :: Home


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :moved: Slid it over to Repair and Maintenance.
> 
> 
> It also seems big in the UK ... Aspen Fuel :: Home


Thank you Froggy  wasn't sure if anyone would see the request, you are on top of it as always. 

Yes, seems big in the UK, I was under the impression it's made in the states...but I'll look at the bottle...(suppose that would be wise) - if it is made stateside, I'm surprised there isn't more info about it down there.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Curious if anyone else has yet had any personal experience with this? So far mine has been spectacular...love this stuff.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Wish i could find some locally. I give it a go.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

From the given web site link:

"Aspen is owned by Lantmännen. Lantmännen is one of Scandinavia’s largest groups within food, machinery, energy and agriculture. The group is owned by 33,500 Swedish farmers, has around 8600 employees, operates in 22 countries and has a turnover of SEK 36.5 billion"


*Head office* 

Lantmännen Aspen
Iberovägen 2
SE-438 54 Hindås
Sweden
Phone: +46-301-230 000
Mail: [email protected]
Website: For you if you have purchased Aspen Alkylate petrol or are planning to do so


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

ztnoo said:


> From the given web site link:
> 
> "Aspen is owned by Lantmännen. Lantmännen is one of Scandinavia’s largest groups within food, machinery, energy and agriculture. The group is owned by 33,500 Swedish farmers, has around 8600 employees, operates in 22 countries and has a turnover of SEK 36.5 billion"
> 
> ...



Sweet Mercy, excellent detective work. They are a huge co-op it sounds like. This fuel is genius and given time and the products properties, I can see them getting a greater foothold in NorthAmerica. I'm curious now if they have even entered the US (in terms of Aspen Fuel). I reposted this in the first post. 

If anyone finds some let me know.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

ztnoo said:


> From the given web site link:
> 
> Website: For you if you have purchased Aspen Alkylate petrol or are planning to do so



On that page , you can log in it first asks choose your country . Did not see the U.S. as an option.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

MagnumB,
Thanks for the credit.
Researching on the net is one of my strengths and passions.
I may not know squat about something, but I'll do my damnedest to find out about it.
______________________________________



> EDIT: Jan 5th 2016
> Additional Information Provided Courtesy User: ztnoo
> 
> From the given web site link:
> ...


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Ill stick with good ol American made locally bought Trufuel. There are no advantages to your more harder to get and more expensive fuel


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

It doesn't seem to be available in the US. 

Different formulation than TruFuel. Here are the safety sheets. Although Aspen claims to be safer than gasoline it's still toxic. It's mainly Naptha. 

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/09/09f1e2d0-c528-4375-8a80-0ef12f3e21d4.pdf

http://www.aspenfuel.co.uk/files/1413/9824/2499/SDS-UK-Aspen_4-140415.pdf


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

I inquired directly to the company about the availability of Aspen Fuel in the USA. This is the reply I received:

_Dear Mr K*****

*Unfortunately, we don't sell in the US.*
Thank you for your interest in our Aspen products.


Med vänlig hälsning/Best regards
Catarina Larsson
Lantmännen Aspen AB


-----Ursprungligt meddelande-----
Från: Aspen Webborder 
Skickat: den 7 januari 2016 11:39
Till: Catarina Larsson
Ämne: VB: Ask Aspen


-----Ursprungligt meddelande-----
Från: Aspen Info 
Skickat: den 7 januari 2016 09:05
Till: Aspen Webborder
Ämne: VB: Ask Aspen



Med vänlig hälsning/Best regards
Yvonne Granath_


----------

